# Losing weight while eating over 2000 calories a day



## Ahuvah (May 4, 2014)

Does anyone have any idea why a person would loose weight when eating over 2000 to 2500 calories a day?


----------



## d0ug (May 4, 2014)

Have the doctor check your thyroid


----------



## Denise1952 (May 7, 2014)

It depends on what your activity level is as well, but you don't mention if you are active/exercise, or possibly sedentary most of your day.  I know folks that eat a lot of calories but still lose weight.  In fact, I have lost weight when exercising/burning a lot of calories, so I have to eat more, not more calories then I'm burning, but enough to fuel the ole bod Denise


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 14, 2014)

According to the Mayo Clinic there are many medical conditions which produce symptoms of unexplained weight loss. Best to seek medical advice to find the answer. Mayo Clinic's list is:


Addison's disease
Cancer
Celiac disease
COPD — Chronic obstructive pulmonary disease
Crohn's disease
Dementia
Depression
Diabetes
Heart failure
HIV/AIDS
Hypercalcemia
Hyperthyroidism (overactive thyroid)
Hypothyroidism (a thyroid disorder)
Parkinson's disease
Peptic ulcer
Tuberculosis
Ulcerative colitis


----------



## SifuPhil (May 14, 2014)

I agree with Lois - it isn't always the thyroid's fault. The list she presented gives a good picture of just a few diseases that can be responsible for weight loss even with a 2,000-calorie intake.

Also the exercise factor - if you're doing some serious training then it's very possible to still lose weight. I've known body-builders and power-lifters that eat the equivalent of 6 dinners every day and still complain about losing weight.


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 15, 2014)

When I was in my 20s, 30s, and early 40s I had to eat 2,500-3,500 calories a day to maintain a weight of 107.  I had a very fast metabolism and I was athletic and burned a lot of calories.  I would go on a cruise and come back 1-2 pounds lighter while my friends would gain 5 pounds.  I was always thin and muscular until I got in a very bad car accident in 2000 and went on meds.  Now I eat about 1,800 calories a day to maintain 125 pounds.  Most of what I eat now is lean protein (organic turkey/chicken & wild salmon, Greek Yogurt) lots of fruit, oats, nuts and veggies.  When I go above 2,000 calories a day, I slowly gain.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 10, 2020)

deleted old thread


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 10, 2020)

CPA-Kim said:


> When I was in my 20s, 30s, and early 40s I had to eat 2,500-3,500 calories a day to maintain a weight of 107.  I had a very fast metabolism and I was athletic and burned a lot of calories.  I would go on a cruise and come back 1-2 pounds lighter while my friends would gain 5 pounds.  I was always thin and muscular until I got in a very bad car accident in 2000 and went on meds.  Now I eat about 1,800 calories a day to maintain 125 pounds.  Most of what I eat now is lean protein (organic turkey/chicken & wild salmon, Greek Yogurt) lots of fruit, oats, nuts and veggies.  When I go above 2,000 calories a day, I slowly gain.


deleted


----------

